# Substitute for Dolomite



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Looking for suggestions on a good substitute for Dolomite for a Mineralized soil mixture. 


Cant find it anywhere in my area. 



Thanks


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Have you tried Oolite sand from a saltwater fish store, or other saltwater sand. I'm not sure of the technical difference, but it's still calcium carbonate based.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Crushed coral and a tiny dash of epsom salts will do the trick.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

What is a tiny dash?

Are we talking a teaspoon, a couple teaspoons, a tablespoon. Hep me out here lol :icon_bigg


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

depending on the size of the tank


----------



## 00nothing (Apr 1, 2010)

I see what is called dolimitic lime at every graden store i go to they also call it soil sweetener


















is this the right stuff


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

ridewake210 said:


> Looking for suggestions on a good substitute for Dolomite for a Mineralized soil mixture.
> 
> 
> Cant find it anywhere in my area.
> ...


I have a 25lb estes dolomite sitting in the basement... I can give you some for FREE, just pay shipping of your choice (First class, priority etc)... PM me...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

USPS flat rate boxes are cheap and hold a lot.

Regards
Tom Barr


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Guess im just going to go the crushed coral and epsom salt route.


----------

